# Help with turnout using atlas track (ho)



## Deekbears (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello- I have recently just started back in Ho. I started with Ho 3 years ago and built a small 4x8 layout as a trial using bachmann easy track(?). I then jumped ship after trying out some lionel legacy engines and have been hooked ever since. I some how in the last month found out MTH is making HO stuff. After watching lots of youtube videos on the stuff I realized I wanted to build a more permanent HO layout. I am very expierenced with O gauge rail and building a layout, but with HO i am so lost. The area I am going to put my Ho layout will be in a corner on rolling casters so I can pull it out to reach all sides. I would really like to have 22" on one loop and then go into a side yard or perhaps another loop with 18". When I put a atlas turnout in a corner I get all screwed up when trying to complete the loop. I hope my trial attempt a plan will show you what I am describing. I am having a heck of a time with this compared to fastrack. Any help would be appreciated or advice on a better way to go. Thank you Derek[


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I see what you dilema is.
There are several atlas switches.
Snap switches
#4, #6, #8 all of which do not have a true 22" radius.
I think #4 are as close to 22 as it gets.
you could get it to work with a #4 you would just have to cut down the last curve or they sell partials of curves.
Flex track would get you right on the mark!


----------



## Deekbears (Feb 9, 2011)

Nimt- thanks for the suggestion with the switches. I have been working on a plan all day and am so frustrated. I am not sure if I should just buy lots of atlas track and just start trying to piece it together. This should be easier for me but I am having a real tough time with these switches.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

there are other track materials then atlas. actually atals diverging path mimics US turnout geometry which is not pure radius. i found that peco small radius (forgot the exact number) completes a 22" better. peco is european company that mimic european turnouts and and diverging path on those are much closer to radius.

peco is not much more expencive but MUCH better then atlas, those who use it please forgive me, junk. i personnaly not touching atlas again.


----------



## Deekbears (Feb 9, 2011)

Well new day new trial. I have come to the realization that 22" curves might not work for the size I am looking at (no intermodal or big steamers for now). I like watching the trains just run. So i really don't want a ton to switch. I would like to add a yard or diesel facility, and some small industry. I think this basic run gives me the most run for the space provided. Tell me what you think and if you have any suggestions or advice I would greatly appreciate it. D


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Deek,

I like simple, curvy loops. Could be interesting with scenery, etc. That said, one thing to avoid, if possible, is immediate left-curve to right-curve transitions, like you have towards the lower left. These can be a source of potential derailing, or unsightly wobble of rolling stock. Might you be able to incorporate a short-length straight section between this transition to smooth the ride?

TJ


----------



## 402drvr (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the second plan a lot better. I tried the same thing you had in the first plan and it just led to problems. Nothing makes this hobby less fun than derailing trains.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is your first one, using a Peco 100 turnout and atlas 100. You can change your tolerances on AnyRail. It is set for a perfect match pretty much on default. 
I changed mine - Measurement system to English decimal units inchs. Distance to .35 and Angle to 1 all under the setting tab. Now this slight 1/3 of an inch gap will be evened out through the whole section. It is best to have exact fit but the software is only looking at it in a 1D view.


----------

